

Maze Generation in Thirteen Bytes - userbinator
http://trixter.oldskool.org/2012/12/17/maze-generation-in-thirteen-bytes/

======
rikkus
"The output isn’t really a true maze — it has no proper beginning and end, and
some avenues lead nowhere"

I'm disappointed, but the output is pretty.

